# Aspire Atlantis V2 0.5 ohm coils



## Johanvdmrw (15/6/15)

Anyone have any idea if I can get the new Atlantis V2 coils in Cape Town somewhere? 

Everyone seems to have the older original coils in stock. But I am looking for the bigger brother with the thirsty juice holes 

Kind regards,
Johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai (15/6/15)

Esense has stock bud, they are in Epping


----------



## Johanvdmrw (16/6/15)

Thanks bud, but I called them and they also said they won't be getting anytime soon. 

Here is nice comparison of the coil differences.







I am looking for the one on the left. AMAZING VAPE!


----------



## VapeSnow (16/6/15)

Why don't you rebuild your old coils until retailers get stock. 

https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&s...zELcGZVBmtiqORbGw&sig2=EEVOXylnVaEfjJadhhDKLg


----------



## Johanvdmrw (16/6/15)

I got a new coil on friday not realizing that they v2 coils wont be coming in soon and chucked my .5 OHM coil. Now I still have my 0.3 OHM coil that I can maybe rebuild.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (16/6/15)




----------



## VapeSnow (16/6/15)

Johanvdmrw said:


> I got a new coil on friday not realizing that they v2 coils wont be coming in soon and chucked my .5 OHM coil. Now I still have my 0.3 OHM coil that I can maybe rebuild.......


Try it buddy. You will be surprised but if I can point you in the right direction swap the organic cotton with some jap cotton.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (17/6/15)

we still have lots of Atlantis v1 coils if you just need a replacement


----------



## Johanvdmrw (17/6/15)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh got some! thanks @e-sense http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-aspire-coils.t12377/#post-235096


----------

